# Post your Quiver - 2008/09



## JohnGD33 (Sep 11, 2008)

The days are getting shorter and the nights are getting colder. I will not be long now. I just had to get my ski out and check out the damage from last year.....I have some work to do!

These are my skis and my lady's skis( fischers on the left and K2s on the right) I will be waxing soon. We have a trip planned in November!


I want to sell my 1080 cr johnson labs ..... any takers make me an offer.


THINK COLD AND SNOW!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have my quiver or a digital camara handy but I'll describe my quiver in words from oldest to newest.

Rossi Viper X skis..195 with Salomon bindings with lifters..I bought them slightly used in Montana when my old K2 El Caminos bit the dust..

Salomon X-scream 195 with Salomon binders...a kid I knew in Montana needed money for a fishing trip and sold me his skis for $100.  The best ATM visit ever..I last skied on those a year ago on gaper day..not as good as todays technology but solid skis.

Elan S12s..I bought back in February 2005 from a local ski shop with binders..in a 176 length..dimensions are 112-67-100...the tips bent after a few dozen days and the shop replaced them because they were under warrenty..I had a fresh pair of Elan S12s which I still use today to start off the 2005-06 ski season.

Atomic LT11s..170 length..66 at the waist..a bit over 100 at the tips..I bought these in early 2006 off e-bay with the Neox binders for about 5 bills.  Very solid skis..the shortest skis I skied on since 9th grade.  They are pretty much rock skeeze now and beat to skeet with core shots galore and minor edge damage from skiing the marquee route at Blue and other low-snow off-piste adventures..I slid my first rail on those though and didn't get nutted.

Rossi Scratch BCs..I skied on both K2 Public Enemys and K2 Seth Pistols in the past out west and wanted some sort of mid-fat ski with decent sidecut so I could still get low in the turns..I bought them off steep and cheap in mid 2007 for about $180...and bought mojo 15 binders from the local ski shop

Nordica Blowers..193cm..I bought off Tramdock/Backcountry.com earlier this summer.  They are big skis..110mm in the waist with a turning radius in the high 20s..I love big GS turns in deep crud and these skis are going to rock in that department along with when I ski out west...I can't wait to ski on those..

Later this fall I want to purchase some new ice coast carvers...around a 180 with a turn radius about 17-18..stiff..and hopefully metal core for extra weight and speed..


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

No pics here either... I know BOOOO

Listed from smallest to biggest..

143cm Icelantic Scout AT Boards 05-06 / Marker demo binders (for gaper day use now..)

179cm K2 Public Enemy 06-07 /Marker M12 Free  

180cm NinthWard Firstblood 180's 06-07 / Marker Griffons

----- others------

150cm Salomon Verse ??/ salomon demo binders (My sons)

169cm K2 Public Enemy 05-06 / marker demo binders (My sons)


----------



## djspookman (Sep 12, 2008)

JohnGD33 said:


> The days are getting shorter and the nights are getting colder. I will not be long now. I just had to get my ski out and check out the damage from last year.....I have some work to do!
> 
> These are my skis and my lady's skis( fischers on the left and K2s on the right) I will be waxing soon. We have a trip planned in November!
> 
> ...



nice quiver!, how do you like the piste pipes?  I just picked up a pair on tramdock last night..

dave


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Rambo (Sep 12, 2008)

*5 Pair of Skis*

Dynastar Intuitiv 74 - 188cm
Volant Power Karves - 193cm (3 pairs)
Fischer Big Stix 75 - 185cm


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17416-quiver-pics.html?highlight=quiver


----------



## Philpug (Sep 13, 2008)

Never understood that whole quiver thing.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2008)

killing time till my softball tourney starts so here goes my quiver.  Lol, more like shitpile.







I did use the Volkls on opening day last year but in reality i only have 1 pair, the heads.


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/17416-quiver-pics.html?highlight=quiver


Same as in that thread except the bd's have freeride +'s mounted and the b4's have axials mounted.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/17416-quiver-pics.html?highlight=quiver



I was going to link to that thread too, but then I figured that a lot of people's quiver has probably changed.  We can use this thread to show _this_ years quiver pics.

Mine , however, will be the same as last year, at this point in time.


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still hemming and hawing about keeping the Dynastar Novas that I bought new last season at the ski swap (and quickly learned that they're more of a beginner than intermediate ski).  But here's the quiver:





154 Dynastar Nova
162 Roxy Joyrider
165 Dynastar Marie Martinod Pro TT

Definitely decided to keep the Joyriders.  The Maries are a keeper.  I'm thinking the Novas might be good to learn bumps on... but I don't know.  They're much shorter than the others (likely too short for me now) and skinnier (66mm waist, versus 74mm on the Joyriders and 78mm on the Maries).  Brian said they could be rock skis.  Or I could just try to sell them at the swap this year and recoup some of the money I've spent... I don't know yet....


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

I no longer have the Volkls so I guess I'm back down to a two ski quiver. That's all I really needed last year.






Still contemplating some powder boards, but I'm fine if it doesn't happen.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 13, 2008)

AC30- for sale
Mythic Riders
K2 5 com


----------



## JohnGD33 (Sep 14, 2008)

djspookman said:


> nice quiver!, how do you like the piste pipes?  I just picked up a pair on tramdock last night..
> 
> dave



Sorry for the late reply. I did not try them yet but I can't wait!!!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 19, 2008)

*..No Pics here either...*

172 Dynastar MythicRiders(88w) .4"+, trees
181 Liberty Hazmats(94w) ..........~8"+
170 Volkl G3s(70w) ...................rock skis/groomers(...a little on the heavy side and are _OLD_, but are still great on steeps and in bumpy terrain, little too much for me in mogul field though...suppose Greg's gonna tune in to tell me to _PRACTICE_..;-) ..but a terrific Tuckerman/Slides ski)

SteveD


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

K2 Recons 167cm
Volant Machetes 175cm
K2 Coombas 181cm (to be added to the quiver by the time I go out west or sooner)


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just added a Nordica Dobermann SLR to mix as well.


----------



## roark (Sep 19, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Just added a Nordica Dobermann SLR to mix as well.


 Looks like last years pic!

I've been toying with the idea of a SL ski after following dave around in some tight skied out trees last year. But then again I also want a fat touring setup... and some real race skis...


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 19, 2008)

roark said:


> Looks like last years pic!
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a SL ski after following dave around in some tight skied out trees last year. But then again I also want a fat touring setup... and some real race skis...


Get them all. Go big or go home.


----------



## roark (Sep 19, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Get them all. Go big or go home.


Go big. Like the waist on your quiver. Funny little man.


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

roark said:


> Go big. Like the waist on your quiver. Funny little man.


naw.. just go BIG...  I'll post up my new quiver once I get the hammerheads mounted.. but in the mean time.  GO BIG!  

( i broke those old dynastars at MRG last year, as they had probably already expired 4 years previous to that, and had no camber left!)


----------



## Geoff (Sep 26, 2008)

2 pairs of Salomon X-Wing Fury 184.  One pair with 60 days.  One eBay pair mounted & unused.

3 pairs of Salomon Xtra Hot 185.  The best pair is still OK.  The worst pair has no camber left.

2 pairs of Volkl Explosiv CMH-logo heli-skiing boards in 180 and 190.

Atomic beer league skis that are 6 or 7 years old and only used to run gates at night.


----------

